# Oldest wine you have.....



## smikes (Nov 30, 2008)

If we are keeping our SO2 at around 40ppm, how long can we expect homemade wines to last? I have been keeping alcohol at the 13% or above and like the idea of low sulfites.


I have read some of you have a few hundered bottles stored and wonder if you have bottles older than 2-3 years that are still stable and if you taste them every year?


My basement stays in the mid to upper 60's and building a wine cellar is out of the question for now, but I have this NEED to create wines.


I am wondering if I need to up the kmet if I plan on keeping a case of each wine to age longer. I rather not though.


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as you store the wine in good conditions, it should last several years. I have had some red wines make it 10 yrs, though it is probably best to drink after 5 years or so. I've had whites make it nearly as long. I had a mead that was 11 years old that did very well at a tasting earlier this year. I prefer to age all of my wines at least 2-3 years before drinking. 



Also, another key is to use a high quality cork that won't leak over time. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a few wines that are just at 3 years now and still doing great, as a matter of fact they are tasting better then ever. I do have decent conditions in my cellar and use Georges Perfect agglomerate 1.75 corks. Dont truly know how long they will last and havent checked the S02 level in any now but they sure do taste really good now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

Vintage...2005 for us.....





Not many left of those.


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

2005? I need you to drink some of my wine. My wife has not been drinking much wine in the past year, so my wine is piling up. I also always try to preserve five bottles of every batch for long term aging. Then when the wine gets beyond five years, I open one bottle per year to see the effect of aging. Of course, there are exceptions to every rule and temptation may lead me to violate it.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got 2 bottles of my 2008 Muscadine left


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

I put a case of each batch away for one year....

Don't have enough space to put it away for 5 years....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been putting wine away for years now, but it just doesn't seem to pile up enough to age a lot. It might help if I put it away in the cellar and not my belly!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 1, 2008)

I opened a bottle of 2005 Vintner's Reserve Pinot Grigio that I didn't add any extra K-Meta to and used the short corks on. By all claims I should of drank this wine up within 6 months to enjoy its full potential. The wine was fantastic and not really stored in ideal conditions. It has sat in the rack under a kitchen counter in a clear bottle. I really think some of the claims are purely marketing claims to get you to drink the wine faster and buy more.


----------



## Thumper (Dec 17, 2008)

I just started this venture this past March and have now produced some where between 70 and 90 gallons of wine to date. I also am setting aside at least one case of each batchin a dark cool hide away to store long term. The plan is to begin a one bottle sample every 6 months after the 1st year to find the optimum time to drink each kit.


----------

